# 7 Tips For Prairie Establishment.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/crops/conservation/7-tips-for-prairie-establishment


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I disagree with number 3 for my location. But I understand like most articles they are written for much wetter areas. Here in Northern Colorado it's good to let newly seeded prairie to head out and produce seeds if there isn't to much of a weed presence. Chances arent very good that you will get a good establishment the first year or the 2nd or the 3rd.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hereabouts, CRP ground cannot be mowed before Aug. 1st (15th?) to protect quail. Then, in most cases, only 20% can be mowed.

Ralph


----------

